# Stark @ 5.5 Months old



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark is 5.5 months old now and so I thought I would post a few pictures of him. I have a concern with his front left leg, it seems like when he is sitting it turns to the outside. It could be just the way he is sitting, he is still a puppy but I was hoping to get some feedback on that as well as his overall development so far. He has been to the vet and they told me to watch it, I was also wondering if I should make a appointment at the ciropractor to see if they can determine if it is something I should worry about.

Anyways, here he is, my little guy.. Stark.





































These were from a month ago.


----------



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

Handsome, handsome boy! Sorry I can't offer any help about his leg


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

gorgeous!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

he is so handsome!!
could pass for Brady's younger Brother


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Stark is handsome and the same age as Benny. Benny does that with his leg sometimes too. I think it is a puppy thing.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: DebbiegStark is handsome and the same age as Benny. Benny does that with his leg sometimes too. I think it is a puppy thing.


That's what I was thinking too, but my trainer keeps telling me I should look into it more.

I did mention it to my vet the other day when Stark went in to get weighed (we do this every couple of weeks) and he said it looked okay and to just keep an eye on it.

My trainer has works mostly with Mals and Sibes and hasn't been around a lot of Shepherds, especially pups so I have to keep that in consideration too, she just wants the best for "her" dogs and I thank her for even noticing something like that.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Stark is very handsome! I love his color.

He looks like he might be a tad easty-westy in the front, which is what might be making him turn that leg out. 

Think about how you stand, Do you usually stand perfectly straight with your toes even? Probably not. Usually when we are comfortable we also turn a foot out. 

Argos as a puppy turned his right front foot out. He's a little easty-westy in the front now but it's not as pronounced as it was when he was smaller.


----------



## joe_linda88 (Aug 21, 2009)

May I ask how old Agros was in this picture??? Only because he seemed to be the same size as my pup right now.....mine is male, 5 months and weighs 60 pounds. However, his ears (both of them) look like Agros' left ear and just are NOT standing!!! Just wondering when Agros' ears stood.....


----------



## joe_linda88 (Aug 21, 2009)

*Simba 5 months*








[/img]


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

*Re: Simba 5 months*

Thanks so much for your reply.

Yes, he is a East-West "mix" his mother is from West German show lines and his father is East German Working lines.

I thought this was a "puppy thing" as well but when my trainer keeps insisting on getting him checked I kinda worry. He isn't showing any signs of discomfort and isn't babying it at all and I only notice it once in a while, if he sits a certain way.

Argos is beautiful! It makes me feel better seeing another pup sit that way, it's exactly how Stark sits.

Thanks so much! You put me at ease.


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

*Re: Simba 5 months*

Stark is so gorgeous!! Simply stunning









btw..easty-westy just means that a dog tends stand with his toes turned out a bit, rather than the toes pointing forward. I believe the poster was referring to conformation rather than bloodlines.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

*Re: Simba 5 months*



> Originally Posted By: EisisStark is so gorgeous!! Simply stunning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the clarification.. it's late here.. and I have been sick all day... haha...


----------



## rgrim84 (May 8, 2009)

*Re: Simba 5 months*

Great looking pup =)


----------



## sungmina (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: Simba 5 months*

Not to steal Jklatsky's response, but just in case she doesn't check this thread again...

Simbaboy: Your pup actually looks like a doberman puppy, although I don't know any dobies whose ears came up without cropping, I think I read somewhere that he was a mix? His ears may come up and they may not since dobies typically have down ears and even some shepherds have ears that don't come up. Argo's ears were quite large as a puppy and I believe they ended up coming up at around 4 months old.

Had to add because I didn't remember I was in a critique thread!
Stark is very handsome, I don't know much about critiquing dogs, but I love his dark face and saddle!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Very dark face and dark eyes. He is quite masculine with excellent bone. He is definitely east/west in front and it isn't just how he is sitting. You can see it especially in the second moving photo.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Okay, so can anyone explain to me what east/west means and if it is a good or bad thing?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I'm learning.. hahaha..


----------



## sungmina (Jul 28, 2008)

Easty-westy means that his front paws face outwards (to the east and west) instead of straight forward (north?). I don't know if it is bad or not, but I've read that it tends to straighten out a bit as they get older (maybe not completely, but I think it fixes itself to an extent.) I have heard that perhaps it helps dogs turn faster, but I don't remember if that was east/west or cowhocks... lol.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks, this is exactly what my trainer is concerened with too!

I think I will wait on the chiropractor and see what happenes... I dunno.. opinions?


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

This has some more information on the forequarter.

http://www.shawlein.com/The_Standard/02_The_Forehand/The_Forehand.html

My understanding is that being easty-westy is a conformation issue, not necessarily a health concern, and not really something you can "fix". It has to do with how the bones and the joints come together. Sometimes when they get older and their chest drops it will straighten out their front, but not always.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: JKlatskyThis has some more information on the forequarter.
> 
> http://www.shawlein.com/The_Standard/02_The_Forehand/The_Forehand.html
> 
> My understanding is that being easty-westy is a conformation issue, not necessarily a health concern, and not really something you can "fix". It has to do with how the bones and the joints come together. Sometimes when they get older and their chest drops it will straighten out their front, but not always.


Thanks so much for the link. I am headed to read it now.

Stark comes from a long line of OFA Good and Excellent hips and elbows and no one has had any problems thus far. I have asked the breeder and she wasn't concered either. She mentioned excatly what everyone here has. His dad was OFA Good and his mom was OFA Excellent as well so although this isn't directly related, it does help put some peace in my mind.

I am off to read the link.. thanks!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

My Nikon is east/west and he still shows and trains. I've been told it will improve as he matures (and it has improved some) but he may always have it a little bit b/c he had it a lot as a pup. A judge told me that as they mature the chest "drops" and it helps straighten out the elbows so it goes away. The east/west has not prevented him from multiple VP ratings and 60pts towards his UKC CH. It's not a health concern unless it's extreme (like the dog has a joint problem or is deformed).


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks Lies!

It makes me feel better having people who are familar with the breed and the sports in which I want to do with him tell me this.. haha.

I think I will give my trainer the link above and maybe to this thread if she keeps hounding me. 

I don't think it is extreme or anything so I really don't want to make a big thing out of nothing.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I wouldn't worry about it, unless he is actually limping or going lame. I don't know much about it, but none of my judges or either of my trainers has said anything about it. His handler for the Sieger Show mentioned it and we laughed about it, but no one has ever told me it will prevent him from doing things.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I hardly noticed it until my trainer mentioned it but she is not familar with our breed.

She races huskies and mals so she has had limited encounters with shepherds, especially growing, teenage ones.

I think I will hold off on my worry until he is done growing and then re-evaluate then.

Thanks!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

A dog can "fail to correct" when the chest drops however, if he is not in at the elbows, but is in fact out at the pasterns.

Strauss is out at the pasterns, which is why his front never really corrected itself.


----------



## Effie325 (Aug 19, 2009)

Easty westy is a fault, but in some breeds (think Saluki) it is not, and is no hindrence at all to their endurance and speed. It tends to improve when the chest deepens. It is not of consequence IMO for performance unless it is severe.

He is a lovely puppy! Short upper arm from the pics, beautiful color, pretty rear, love him.


----------

